# Swapping 'Firm' suspension to firmer.



## Kell (1 Apr 2017)

I was given the opportunity to test the Joseph Kuosac suspension block thanks to @bikegang.

In return I said I'd take some photos and do a report.

I swapped it over today and figured the best way I could record it would be on my treadmill.

This was problematic at first and took a couple of attempts before I stopped shooting off the back of it.

Good job I wasn't recording either of those.

First impressions are that it feels a LOT firmer. I couldn't compress it much with my fingers whereas I could compress the Brompton one fairly easily. That said, the Brompton one has now done around 3,200 miles since new. So that might play a part.

As you'll see from the video, even though I ran the old one pre-compressed there was still a lot of bounce.

Swapping over to the Joseph Kuosac version I couldn't feel any bounce at all.

I won't be back on my bike for another week due to half term. So I'll update this thread with more info once I've ridden the bike in anger.

For the record, I weigh 16 stone and have always found the standard bike a bit bouncy for my liking. So this was a good chance to try something different. 

Enjoy.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BxeEln3X2qs


----------



## 12boy (1 Apr 2017)

Be good to know how the Joseph affects riding effort by reducing pogoing and also the comfort factor. Please report! Nice job on the video, it was easy to see the compression difference.


----------



## bikegang (2 Apr 2017)

Kell said:


> I was given the opportunity to test the Joseph Kuosac suspension block thanks to @bikegang.
> 
> In return I said I'd take some photos and do ....
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BxeEln3X2qs



Wow, was only expecting some photos and comments. Really nice video comparison you did.

Yes, this Block sacrifices the comfort of rear shock absorption to give you maximum boost, for those whose rides are mostly flat tarmac pavement. 

Not for me, I like car-free trail type cycle routes.


----------



## doginabag (3 Apr 2017)

Looks good. Interested to see what you think once you get out on the road with it.


----------



## Kell (10 Apr 2017)

First impressions today.

I'd forgotten I'd made the swap if I'm honest.

I only realised about 5-6 miles into a 7 mile ride that I'd done it and started to look out for any differences.

It's definitely firmer - noticeably so over speed bumps - but not uncomfortable.

I'll give a go for the rest of this week and let you know.


----------



## MikeHG (23 Apr 2017)

I read that before the firm blocks came out people used to put hose clamps round the standard ones. I imagine if you did that on a firm one you'd get a firmer one on the cheap...


----------



## e-rider (24 Apr 2017)

so are these available to buy? my 'firm' block isn't very firm, or not firm enough!


----------



## Kell (25 Apr 2017)

I did try the jubilee clip method in the past. But I was unsure if it was going to cause lasting damage as it seemed to be cutting in to the block a bit.

Thoughts after a couple of weeks.

I think that overall, the ride is firmer and therefore I'm going a bit quicker in most instances.

Where it's most evident is when you're out the saddle and pedalling or when you're sat down but spinning in a lower gear - you simply don't get the bobbing that would otherwise occur.

As for buying them...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton-...-Suspension-Shock-Joseph-Kuosac-/192126238359


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Apr 2017)

two hose clips work better than one ime. Thousands of miles and no damage to the block.


----------



## Kell (11 May 2017)

Well I've finally found a situation in which I think the extra firm suspension wasn't right.

Cycled to meet my wife in Hayes last night from Knightsbridge.

As I was unsure of the route, I used Google maps to direct me. And it took me down a canal towpath.

At first it was OK, but it got increasingly bumpier and finally was unpaved and full of tree roots.

Not great on a Brompton.

I reckon during a journey of 17.5 miles, about 14 miles were on the tow path.

Won't be doing that again.


----------



## 12boy (12 May 2017)

I have been plagued with a squeaking block off and for quite a while, having greased the bolt and replaced the block twice but the squeak returns. Having had a windshield squirter issue with one of my cars, I had bought at an auto parts store some windshield washer fluid hose. The hose is relatively thick, perhaps 3/16 and just fits over the bolt that runs through the suspension block and just fits inside the block. Seems to have stopped the squeak but also firmed up the block significantly. since thee is quite a bit of open space inside the block the hose filling up that space may restrict its constriction as much as a hose clamp on the outside.


----------



## Kell (13 May 2017)

Here's the route.

Doesn't show the whole story though - as in how bumpy it was or how many homeless people with cans of strong lager there were either.

https://www.relive.cc/view/980232269


----------

